
How to Get Rich (without getting lucky) - charleyma
https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936
======
hguhghuff
Is the author of the posts rich?

~~~
thosakwe
Haha, I literally just quote-tweeted the same thing.

I highly doubt the author is rich. Just clout-seeking.

